# Help with ddeml.dll in Win98!?! PLEASE!



## conradf (May 10, 2000)

When I start Windows the following message is displayed twice... "The following file(s) have been replaced with an older verion by a program you recently ran. Windows cannot fix the file because it is currently in use. For Windows to fix the problem you must exit and then restart Windows. Windows may not work correctly before you do this." and the only file listed is... "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDEML.DDL"
Again, this message is displayed TWICE at windows startup and then it's displayed EVERY TIME I install a new application.
Here is what I have ALREADY tried.
1) Replaced the current file in MS-Dos with the same file from two different computers. Neither files worked.
2) Extracted a NEW copy of this file from one of tha .CAB files on the Windows 98 CD. This didn't change the situation either.
3) I was told that this file was DirectX related. And someone told me to reintall DirectX. I did it, this didn't do anything either. 
I don't know what this file does, what it relates to or anything. I don't know what's cause the problem. I want to know how I can fix this! Please if you can help leave a message! THANKS!
-Conrad FLynn


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

I sent you a copy of my file and the following email message:

Do a fresh reboot.

Hit ctrl-alt-del and end all tasks EXCEPT Explorer and systray.

Then try copying the attached one over the one in your C:\windows\system folder.

To find out what a DLL file is related to, right-click the filename, hit properties. This one has something to do with DDE (data exchange) for email.


----------



## reghakr (Apr 29, 2000)

First try a search for ddeml.dll
You may find a backup under c:\windows\sysbackup. If not, see if you have a directory called c:\windows\vcm

Then go to Start>Programs>Accessories>System Tools>System Information, click on the Tools menu and choose Version Conflict Manager.
This should show present version and backed up version. If you replace, you'll be asked to reboot.

regahkr


----------

